# Sheild Mantid chewed back legs



## Cosmic (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is a pic of my sub-adult Rhombodera sp, parts of both its back legs were chewed off by a locust during its moult to sub-adult, this has never happened to me before, what do think it's chances of reaching adulthood are?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 6, 2008)

looks ok in the pic. it should be ok


----------



## Giosan (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think it looks okay at all, both the ends are missing and they need them to have a good grip.

None of my mantids that had 2 bad back legs survived...


----------



## Cosmic (Jul 6, 2008)

It is bad, I doubt it will be able to grip when it moults, doesn't seem to be too impaired at the moment, still moving around and feeding well, but I know the chances are not too good.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol dont be so negative!


----------



## Giosan (Jul 6, 2008)

What do you mean negative?

It's a fact that this mantis cannot hang properly. She will live fine, but just until her next molt.

He can, and probably will, keep her satisfied and well fed, and give it a shot at molting! I just don't expect it to be successful unfortunately...


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2008)

50/50 chance. If it just doesn't fall it will be ok.


----------



## Cosmic (Jul 26, 2008)

Well she moulted last night, and I'm happy to say that she made it and is now a magnificent adult.

She has grown back some of her back legs so she can now use them for grip. :lol:


----------



## mrblue (Jul 26, 2008)

i had a similar situation (though it had even less of the back legs) with one of my second instar p.paradoxa, for some reason (deffinitely not chewed off by locust/crickets) it only had the front four legs. it was not very stable (picking up the container caused it to swing back and forth as it was only hanging from the middle two legs) but it could still catch fruit flies as long as they happened to walk near him (couldnt really chase them well at all). it managed to eat and moult like the rest of them just fine, and after moulting had regrown the back legs (although they were smaller and did not have any lobes, and it did not really use them much, but still). anyway just thought i would mention that i have seen mantids survive fine with worse (but similar/related) injuries, i'm glad yours did too.


----------



## Cosmic (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks mrblue, my only problem now is finding a adult or sub-adult male for my two girls.


----------

